# Installing a safe in an Autotrail



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

We are needing to install a decent safe in our Apache, can anyone give advice on type and for siting and any installation issues as we are reluctant to start drilling only to regret it later.

Rob & Di


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Chetty, Whenever i fit them at work i always fit them under one of the bed boxes, there is always room somewhere & if in doubt use a bit of cardboard as the size & hole location template, Steve


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi we bought one of those £25 digital safes from B&Q. Stuck it in a cupboard on the floor and bolted it through the floor using long bolts, big washers and nylok nuts.

Not the most secure of safes but was reasonably lightweight, reasonably priced and more than adequate to stop the opportunist thief breaking in to your pride and joy and helping themselves.

Dazzer


----------



## 103902 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,I put a safe under dinette seat next to water heater,hope this helps. Ray


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have got a non electric/digital one, small but adequate for money and paperwork. it is bolted to the floor door uppermost.
We got it in a stationary shop a few years ago cost then was about £15.
We sat it in several places when decided where to site it, as we wanted it to be easily accessible, no point making so hard to get at that you don't use it. Also needed to make sure that no pipework or wiring would be in the way. One other thing to watch is that when installing you do not drill into the chassis as this could invalidate any warrantee on it.


Tina


----------

